# The Next Flood and Noah



## Lowjack (Feb 27, 2011)

The next flood 



In the year 2010, the Lord came unto Noah, who was now living in the  United States, and said, 

 "Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated and I see  the end of all flesh before me. 

 Build another Ark and save two of every living thing along with a few good humans." 

 He gave Noah the blueprints, saying, "You have six months to build the  Ark  before I will start the unending rain for 40 days and 40 nights". 

 Six months later, the Lord looked down and saw Noah weeping in his yard .. but no ark. 

 "Noah", He roared, "I'm about to start the rain!  Where is the Ark?" 

 "Forgive me, Lord," begged Noah. "But things have changed.  I needed  a building permit.  I've been arguing with the inspector about the need  for a sprinkler system.  My neighbors claim that I've violated the  neighborhood zoning laws by building the Ark in my yard and exceeding  the height limitations.  We had to go to the Development Appeal Board for a decision.



Then the Department of Transportation demanded a bond be  posted  for the future costs of moving power lines and other overhead obstructions, to clear the passage for the Ark's move to the sea.  I argued that the sea would  be coming to us, but they would hear nothing of it. 

 Getting the wood was another problem.  There's a ban on cutting local  trees in order to save the spotted owl.  I tried to convince the environmentalists that I needed the wood to save the owls.  But no go! 

 When I started gathering the animals, I got sued by an animal rights  group. They insisted that I was confining wild animals against their will.  As well, they argued the accommodation was too restrictive and it was cruel and inhumane to put so many animals in a confined space. 

 Then the EPA ruled that I couldn't build the Ark until they'd conducted  an environmental impact study on your proposed flood. 

 I'm still trying to resolve a complaint with the Human Rights Commission on how many minorities I'm supposed to hire for my building  crew. 

 Also, the trades unions say I can't use my sons. They insist I have  to hire only Union workers with Ark building  experience. 

 To make matters worse, the IRS seized all my assets, claiming I'm trying to  leave the country illegally with endangered species. 

 So, forgive me, Lord, but it would take at least ten years for me to finish this Ark." 

 Suddenly the skies cleared, the sun began to shine, and a rainbow stretched across the sky. 

 Noah looked up in wonder and asked, "You mean, You're not going to  destroy the world?". 

 "No,"  said the Lord.   "The government beat me to it."


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 27, 2011)

Bingo !!!

Ain't it the truth!


----------

